# Pakistan launches offensive against Taliban



## Crusader74 (Apr 30, 2009)

About bloody time I say


http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/as...ban/index.html


ISLAMABAD, Pakistan (CNN) -- Pakistani security forces and Taliban militants traded fire Sunday in the country's volatile northwestern region, and reports of battle casualties have emerged, the military said.


Pakistani army soldiers on patrol.

 This comes as Pakistan's Frontier Corps launched an offensive against suspected militants and their hideouts in Lower Dir, which neighbors the violence-plagued Swat.

The suspected militant hideouts targeted by the military are in Islampura and Lal Qila in Lower Dir. A "heavy exchange of fire" was reported at both Kala Dag and Lal Qila.

There were reports of many Taliban deaths, including an "important local commander." One security force member was killed and four others were wounded, the military said.

Army Col. Attiq Ahmed told CNN about the military operation, and a Taliban spokesman in the area confirmed it.

Taliban spokesman Mullah Mansoor Dadullah said the militants were "resisting the army operation."

The Taliban "know who the people are who raise their voices for the operation," Dadullah said. "We know them, they are on our hit list and we will target them."

Lower Dir is one of the districts included in the recent peace deal between the government and the Taliban.

The peace deal encompasses the Malakand Division, which includes the following areas: Swat, Lower Dir, Upper Dir, Buner, Shangla, Chitral and Malakand. Kohistan, which is not in Malakand division, is also covered under the deal.


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2009)

Everyone that thinks Pakistan will put those mean, old Taliban in their place, raise your hand.

Go ahead, I'll wait.


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 30, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Everyone that thinks Pakistan will put those mean, old Taliban in their place, raise your hand.
> 
> Go ahead, I'll wait.


 
I would tend to agree! But it is a start.... I hope! Maybe they will let our hunter/killer teams in now? Or at least some recon types to spot for the Predators!!!!

I know, don't hold my breath!!!


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2009)

An update.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090430/ap_on_re_as/as_pakistan

Here's the real problem that we face:


> "Both sides bring us trouble: The Taliban is shelling, the army is shelling," said Taj Mohammed, a 43-year-old farmer driving a pickup truck carrying more than a dozen relatives. *"Why are they putting our women and children in danger? We want peace, whether it comes through the government or the Taliban."*


----------



## JBS (Apr 30, 2009)

> "Why are they putting our women and children in danger? We want peace, whether it comes through the government or the Taliban."



Statements like that come from a broken will.

See my sig line.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 30, 2009)

JBS said:


> Statements like that come from a broken will.
> 
> See my sig line.



Same statements were made by villagers in Viet Nam, Govt of Pakistan waited too long and let the monster they created get too large.  GOP falls in 4 years and the Taliban have a new home.  We are forced out of Afghanistan shortly afterwards, and the Taliban retake Afghanistan.


----------



## Tyrant (Apr 30, 2009)

I've seen a Pakistani assault firsthand. Laughable. Looks like an episode of keystone cops, with the sound of AK's ND'ing in the background. We need to tell Pakistan whatever it is they need to hear and send SOF back in there to finish the job.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 30, 2009)

Nuke it from orbit, it's the only way to be sure


----------

